# Angry Bird Knitted Hat



## SarahRussell

Six drawings and at least a dozen charts later, here's a pattern for a knitted Angry Bird hat. Enjoy! Sarah


----------



## irisk

THANK YOU....just what I have been looking for!


----------



## SharonM

Love it... thanks for sharing!


----------



## patty1

I can't seem to download this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my lack of computer skills?


----------



## patty1

Got it. Thank you so mcuh for sharing.


----------



## dragondrummer

This is fantastic! I love it. Thank you so much for posting your pattern. My sister plays Angry Birds all the time. What a great gift to make for her.


----------



## dawn b

patty1 said:


> I can't seem to download this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my lack of computer skills?


Make sure you have the latest update of adobe. If I don't do it when offered, I too have trouble.


----------



## Pat lamb

During thanksgiving week end I did an angry red bird hat my grandson love the hat.i ended up making another red one and a angry black bird so I ended up with a flock of angry birds! I used the pattern from KP that a lady shared. Now I need the pig.


----------



## evesch

Thank You hubby had been showing me knitted hats for Angry Birds yesterday Kinda with the hinting type way that he might want one.


----------



## Windbeam

Very cute, thanks! Have to make one for my grandson!


----------



## wickedfun

You are AWESOME! Thank you!


----------



## msusanc

Thank you !!!


----------



## SarahRussell

Pat lamb said:


> During thanksgiving week end I did an angry red bird hat my grandson love the hat.i ended up making another red one and a angry black bird so I ended up with a flock of angry birds! I used the pattern from KP that a lady shared. Now I need the pig.


Working on the black bird and the pig. Stay tuned. This hat was for my son who got me addicted to the game! Sarah


----------



## mablesflowers

Amazing! I'm sure you have made many angry birds fans very happy with all your hard work.


----------



## thegrape

Thanks! All I could find where crochet patterns for the angry birds. Started to create my own but yours is perfect!


----------



## Pjg

Thank you for putting in so much effort to make the rest of us so happy! Love your work! :thumbup:


----------



## memere

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

ZOWIE!!! That is so kewl..

Thanks for sharing so generously!


----------



## nitchik

Thank you!

My GS loves Angry Birds and would love this.


----------



## Sandiego

Thank you for the pattern!! My daughter-in-law just informed me that my son LOVES Angry Bird. Had no clue. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. I downloaded it. It will be a Hoot to knit it for him. ;0)


----------



## makeitsew2750

Many thanks for the pattern You are amazing to make this pattern and then share it with all of us. It came at a great time for those who have it on their gift list.


----------



## SarahRussell

Once I got the prototype knitted and frogged a couple of times, I did the hat from scratch to see if the pattern was right, and it took 3 evenings of TV & knitting to do it. Bottom line: There's even time before Christmas to get it done! Sarah


----------



## watercolor artist

very cute, I made one for a little adopted boy from China who loves angry birds lol I will post his pic after Christmas wearing it!


----------



## Nonan

Thank you so much for all your hard work. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SylviaC

Thank you. I am so happy you posted this. And thanks for all the hard work you put into creating it. I was trying but no longer have enough patience. Thanks again.
I had only found crocheted ones and I can no longer crochet for more than a few minutes at a time so I was searching for a knitted one. Actually, I am making him into a golf club cover. The only one I found was a bit weird, well the angry bird is weird I know, but cute...
I am also making the Pomp-a-Doodle poodle golf club cover. That is crocheted and it taking a lot of time and painkillers - but I am determined...


----------



## SYAPJR

Thank you very, very much for sharing this delightful pattern. The hat is just adorable! Happy Holidays to you and your, and to all the wonderful, lovely folks who make this forum so special! Pam


----------



## granjoy

Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing your hard work! The hat looks awesome, will definitely make one for my GS for our next winter. HAPPY CHRISTMAS!! :thumbup:


----------



## McFaith

Pat lamb said:


> During thanksgiving week end I did an angry red bird hat my grandson love the hat.i ended up making another red one and a angry black bird so I ended up with a flock of angry birds! I used the pattern from KP that a lady shared. Now I need the pig.


How did you do the black bird? My son is coming home on leave and I really would love to make the black one for him. I've been searching all over for a pattern! Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## Pat lamb

I did the bird in black the white part of the eye I did it in grey, the pupil i did it in white the eye brows in red according to the pattern after I put the eyes together I did a big French knot in the white part of the eye toward the center
It make the bird angry looking but cross eye too. Hope it helps if you need the pattern let me know and I will find it. It was in the KP about a week before thanksgiving. Good luck and Merry Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb

It is me again! Go to search here and you will find some patterns for the angry birds. Pat


----------



## virginia42

Thank you. I didn't realize the Angry Bird wsuch a big thing but when I was at Walmart yesterday I saw Angry Bird Bandaids....


----------



## Pat lamb

Oh yes very popular up north


----------



## ParkerEliz

Every gamer will Love It !! I know I do!!


----------



## lentylka1

Thank you sooo much!
I want to make it for 2 year old.How many stitches you think I should cast on?Will it be hard to convert it to that size?
thanks again


----------



## SarahRussell

lentylka1 said:


> Thank you sooo much!
> I want to make it for 2 year old.How many stitches you think I should cast on?Will it be hard to convert it to that size?
> thanks again


Hmmm. You might try sport or dk yarn and about 4 and 5 needles. You could take some stitches out of the circumference, but the height needed for the chart might be a problem. You'll have to experiment with it. The size I made is definitely a teen/adult size -- 20" around. Sarah


----------



## terri81455

Thank you, thank you! I've been looking for a pattern to make for my 6 year old grandson.


----------



## samazon

Wow really wow thanks for sharing this pattern. I have seen them on this forum and all over the net but no patterns. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Pat lamb

I crocheted my hat, you can use any size pattern for the beannie hat and make the beak,eyes and eyebrow according to the sixe, maybe the eyes can be the size of a quater,the eyebros are done like a V so make each side 1-1 1/2"


----------



## Tessie

SarahRussell said:


> Six drawings and at least a dozen charts later, here's a pattern for a knitted Angry Bird hat. Enjoy! Sarah


Oh how I wish I had a little one to knit for. My grandchildren are high school age and would not be caught dead in one. It is adorable! I love it. You have so much talent, sell your patterns!


----------



## Pat lamb

I did the hats for my son (40s) one grandson(16)and the brother (15) I never even heard of the angry birds, they are ugly! And the pig is even worst ! Thank God no request for he pig. :thumbup:


----------



## Plantlady

Thanks for the pattern. This will be my New Years Project.


----------



## bevqual

irisk said:


> THANK YOU....just what I have been looking for!


I posted a link to it from my hats page! This is great!
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/hats.html


----------



## transdolly

Thanks so much for this pattern!!!


----------



## shiflet

Thank you, my grandaughter will be thrilled


----------



## lornabudden

Do you have the knitting pattern for the Black Bird Hat...Angry Birds?


----------



## SarahRussell

lornabudden said:


> Do you have the knitting pattern for the Black Bird Hat...Angry Birds?


I've done the red bird and the yellow bird so far (both are in the forum archives or you can PM me for the patterns). I've had to take a break to knit 2 sweaters for my granddaughters, but will be doing the blue bird and the black bird after that. Stay tuned... Sarah


----------



## JeanJ

I've been searching for a knit pattern. You have just saved me many hours trying to design my own. THANK YOU!


----------



## watercolor artist

could you send me the knit pattern for black bird tyvm [email protected]


----------



## SarahRussell

watercolor artist said:


> could you send me the knit pattern for black bird tyvm [email protected]


I don't have the black bird chart done yet, but since I've had 3 people ask for it, I think I'll do that one next, but you'll have to wait until I've finished a sweater for my granddaughter's birthday. Stay tuned...... Sarah


----------



## kriskrafter

So cute!


----------



## bertababe

THANKS !!


----------



## April76

Thank you.


----------



## JustVic66

Thanks, when I finish I will post a pic & my nephew is gonna LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## ploy1475

OMG How cute is that! My granddaughter would flip if I made one. Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## judygold

Patty1, 
Were you able to download the Angry bird hat pattern? I had trouble at first, then went back to the message and right clicked on the word "download."

Judy



patty1 said:


> I can't seem to download this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my lack of computer skills?


----------



## jmai5421

Awesome sarah. Thanks for sharing. I will be making this for my grandson. He loves the angry bird.
Judy


----------



## pyemb

This will seem a silly question but I am new to knitting. Is this hat knitted flat and then sewn together instead of knitting in the round?


----------



## dawn b

pyemb said:


> This will seem a silly question but I am new to knitting. Is this hat knitted flat and then sewn together instead of knitting in the round?


Yes,when doing colors like this, you have to work flat (back and forth) so your different colors are there when you need them. Other wise you would have 2 ends per color per row of contrast.


----------



## pyemb

Thanks! I have a lot to learn yet and dpns scare me but so far I am having a blast knitting.  This hat should be fun.


----------



## Grandma11

So nice of you


----------



## needlelark

Thank you for sharing this fabulous Angry Bird! Can't wait to make this one!


----------



## Grandma11

Gathering my supplies to make that


----------



## notsuzy

People love Cahrazee hats for skiing. i think my son would wear this (he's 42) THANK YOU
Susan


----------



## SarahRussell

notsuzy said:


> People love Cahrazee hats for skiing. i think my son would wear this (he's 42) THANK YOU
> Susan


If he plays angry birds, he will. My son is 40 and loves his! Sarah


----------



## grandmonster

Sarah, I have knitted nine of the angry bird hats from your patterns. Now my grandkids want the pig, too. Have you a pattern to share for the pig hat?

Thanks 

Marge Meyer


----------



## SarahRussell

I haven't done the pig yet. I have the blue bird and the pig to do. I'll let you know when I get them done. I'm sooo glad you're enjoying the patterns! Have you found anything that's not clear? Sarah


----------



## jmai5421

SarahRussell said:


> I haven't done the pig yet. I have the blue bird and the pig to do. I'll let you know when I get them done. I'm sooo glad you're enjoying the patterns! Have you found anything that's not clear? Sarah


I love your other patterns. I made the red bird for my grandson. I did add ear flaps. He loves it. I am going to make the other ones for his sisters. I can hardly wait for the pig. I have another granddaughter that would love the pig. Thanks for the patterns.
Judy


----------



## SarahRussell

jmai5421 said:


> SarahRussell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the pig yet. I have the blue bird and the pig to do. I'll let you know when I get them done. I'm sooo glad you're enjoying the patterns! Have you found anything that's not clear? Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> I love your other patterns. I made the red bird for my grandson. I did add ear flaps. He loves it. I am going to make the other ones for his sisters. I can hardly wait for the pig. I have another granddaughter that would love the pig. Thanks for the patterns.
> Judy
Click to expand...

I'd love to see a picture of the hat with the ear flaps. A new look! Sarah


----------



## julielovespurple

Oh I love those so much! They are so cute!


----------



## jmai5421

SarahRussell said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahRussell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the pig yet. I have the blue bird and the pig to do. I'll let you know when I get them done. I'm sooo glad you're enjoying the patterns! Have you found anything that's not clear? Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> I love your other patterns. I made the red bird for my grandson. I did add ear flaps. He loves it. I am going to make the other ones for his sisters. I can hardly wait for the pig. I have another granddaughter that would love the pig. Thanks for the patterns.
> The boy in my avatar, now 3 years has the hat.
> Judy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of the hat with the ear flaps. A new look! Sarah
Click to expand...

My grandson has it in AZ. Actually it is probably packed away with their winter stuff. I just knit the ear flap, cast on the stitches for the front or back which ever, made another ear flap, added those stitches and cast on the rest of the stitches. The total number of stitches was the same as your hat. I kind of forgot to put the black in the eyes, so embroidered those. I will remember not to watch TV when I am doing something that requires attention. When it was done I took some of the white yarn and a crochet hook and put it through the ends of the ear flap and braided it. His older sister wanted it so will have to make one for her. I will make one of the other ones from your patterns. They have a long very hot summer so I have time for hers. I am still looking for the pig for another granddaughter. She lives in Omaha NE it so will get lots of use.


----------



## SarahRussell

I'll take a break from my granddaughter's navy sweater for school (it's coming along, and I have until June 10 for her birthday) and get out the graph paper! Sarah

PS If you want to start the patterns, they both look like they'll be based on the same pattern as the red and black bird.


----------



## jmai5421

SarahRussell said:


> I'll take a break from my granddaughter's navy sweater for school (it's coming along, and I have until June 10 for her birthday) and get out the graph paper! Sarah
> 
> PS If you want to start the patterns, they both look like they'll be based on the same pattern as the red and black bird.


I will be anxious to see the navy sweater. Do post it when you are finished. Is it one of your own patterns?
Thank you, I will start the pig with pink yarn. She also wants the ear flaps.


----------



## debarebyes

TOOOO Cute!


----------



## jmai5421

My grandson in his angry bird hat. I modified Sarah's pattern a little with ear flaps and maybe a row or two extra due to in attention to what I was doing. The eyes are probably too far up and I had to sew them in as I forgot to put them in and was not going to frog. He likes it but what does a 3 year old care. He just likes the hat. It had to be stored because he still likes to wear it and they have triple digit temperatures already. He doesn't understand.


----------



## SarahRussell

Absolutely wonderful! Love the white at the bottom to tie in with the bird's bib. I don't think red would have been as cute. Did you cut down the pattern or reduce the needle size for a toddler's hat? Several people have asked about that. Sarah


----------



## jmai5421

I used a size 5 circular needle. The yarn was left over super saver. Not my favorite to knit with, but for kids things???. I have never played or looked closely at the Angry Bird character so I thought he was white all the way down and had a black tail. The bird also had red feathers on top. For someone that young, he did't seem to care. As I said with the heat in AZ the hat had to be stored or he would keep wearing it all day. I took the measurements of his head, made a guage with the 5 circulars i had on hand and cast on accordingly. The rest is your pattern except for a few extra rows of the white and the red and the eyes being stitched. i don't know what I was thinking when i eliminated the eyes.


----------



## SarahRussell

"i don't know what I was thinking when i eliminated the eyes."

I've done the same thing working with the chart I just got through drawing up! I credit it to my age...


----------



## lawrencji

Wow - Thank you!!! This is going to make my son soooo happy!
Jeanne


----------



## netcst

Thank you.


----------



## wilbo

Thanks Bev, for posting to your website. I wasn't able to download it until you did.


----------



## Janeway

Thanks for the pattern as I crocheted one for GD but GS also wants one so this is perfect as they won't get them mixed up as which one is theirs. JW


----------



## cherylann4557

THANK YOU!! my grandson will absolutely love it when i make these for Christmas or his birthday..not sure which...lolol your a doll for posting this!!!


----------



## FLATCOAT

Thats fabulous I love it.
Are you sharing the pattern?Very clever.
My son and I off for a winter Xmas to UK and we are NOT used to the cold!!
Colette


----------



## cherylann4557

I dont know how to chart and my g/f doesnt either so we dont know how to add the face of the bird on...we're strictly patterns gals...any help from someone...and I'd love to find that crocheted one too if anyone knows where that one is?? thanks so much ....you Guys are the best on the web that I can HONESTLY say!!!


----------



## Crafty Gardener

Thanks for sharing the angry bird hat.


----------



## Pat lamb

cherylann4557 said:


> I dont know how to chart and my g/f doesnt either so we dont know how to add the face of the bird on...we're strictly patterns gals...any help from someone...and I'd love to find that crocheted one too if anyone knows where that one is?? thanks so much ....you Guys are the best on the web that I can HONESTLY say!!!


I have the pattern for th crochet hat, I will find thepatternand let you know? Made a few and the kids loves them. Did 1 angry black bird too


----------



## ProudNana

The hat is absolutely awesome!! My grandson will love this....thank you :-D


----------



## kaceykat

HAHAHA! I know an Army MP who is totally addicted to Angry Birds on his phone! I am so going to make him this hat, if only as a thank you for his service!


----------



## TxCynDoll

Thank u for sharing...my grandsons love Angry birds, have lots of shirts...so now I can make them hats for Christmas... Nice job and looking forward to knitting them, now I have to see what other colors they are, so that each one has a different color so they are not fighting over who's who's... LOL
Thank you
Cynthia


----------



## biker-elaine

My son is a huge fan of angry birds. I can't wait to show him the finished result. 

Go raibh maith agat/Thank you


----------



## mboothey

thanks so much!!!! I know so many kids who will love this.


----------



## nemcfo

Thanks for the pattern. I made this for one of my grandsons. He loved it. Wish I'd taken a photo before I gave it to him so I could post it.


----------



## AmareeLis

Thank you so much for sharing... Lovely!


----------



## KarinStr

Lovely - I might have to knit myself one for Christmas - thank you


----------



## cosymaker

Thank you for this - it has prompted the possibilities of Angry Birds teacosies! I need to consider how the tail might work but the beak will be a triumph over the spout.


----------



## KarinStr

LOL now this is a funny idea - go lady go - and ... don't forget to post the result.
Daughter gave me an angry bird t-shirt for last year's christmas --- hahaha --- got tons of compliments on it while out running in it - never too late to make a fool of myself :-D


----------



## kasha

I laughed for a good 5 minutes when I saw this pattern. I love making theme hats for my grandkids. My grand daughter is so cute, she is always putting in requests for something homemade. My grand son is getting this hat. He will be thrilled! Many thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mchristian22

Wow!! Thank you!!!


----------



## jaxx

Hi are your needles a 7 US size?

Thankx for the pattern too.


----------



## oannejay

SarahRussell said:


> Once I got the prototype knitted and frogged a couple of times, I did the hat from scratch to see if the pattern was right, and it took 3 evenings of TV & knitting to do it. Bottom line: There's even time before Christmas to get it done! Sarah


Thanks so much for sharing your pattern/talents with us. Looks like there will be lots of happy kids -big and little. It is a little harder to find stuff to excite boys, so thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Melina2

Fantastic. My grandson loves angry birds. Now I can make him one. Thanks kindly for sharing.


----------



## sage river

i cant down load it either will get hubby to try it looks great


----------



## m2hvnfn

Did you do a row of black before you started the white pattern part? The picture looks like the mouth is outlined in black, but the pattern doesn't tell us anything about it. Thanks for your help!! Wonderful pattern, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## momspins

Neat pattern


----------



## sage river

sage river said:


> i cant down load it either will get hubby to try it looks great


he got it downloaded, it looks great thanks


----------



## katgo716

patty1 said:


> I can't seem to download this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my lack of computer skills?


I had no problem. Just click on the word download and it will come up for you.


----------



## iamsam

i think i goofed here - i clicked on a link to this site - forgot that i wasn't on the knitting tea party - and in the process i welcomed some of you to the knitting tea party. now i'm not sorry i welcomed you - by all means you all the welcome to join us - we love new people - we are a wonderful group that share our lives - our up and downs - recipes - knitting hints - do join us if you have a chance -we would love to have you.

sam


----------



## LauraSweet

Thank you for such a nice pattern. My grandson will love it' Again thank you


----------



## anmyreah

You talk about following the chart but where is the chart???


----------



## Safeya

Wow! That's fantastic! My son was impressed when I showed him. I'll be saving this pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Debtros

Great job!


----------



## burgher

My grandson will love it. Thank you.


----------



## knitnut50

Thank you for the pattern. I was looking for it for a while now.


----------



## kimmyz

What a hoot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## helenalim

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Migera_vt71

Just wondering if you have the other color birds as well. I have seen Red, Yellow, and Black. Looking for pink...

can't wait to see more


----------



## SarahRussell

Migera_vt71 said:


> Just wondering if you have the other color birds as well. I have seen Red, Yellow, and Black. Looking for pink...
> 
> can't wait to see more


Those 3 are the only birds I have done. I keep threatening to do the blue bird, as I have had several requests for it, but other projects get in the way. Maybe after Christmas... If you have found the other bird patterns, maybe you could get a picture of the pink bird and combine a tail from one with the topknot from another and wing it (so to speak).


----------



## Jokim

SarahRussell said:


> Those 3 are the only birds I have done. I keep threatening to do the blue bird, as I have had several requests for it, but other projects get in the way. Maybe after Christmas... If you have found the other bird patterns, maybe you could get a picture of the pink bird and combine a tail from one with the topknot from another and wing it (so to speak).


Just to let you know, I finished your patterned hat, gave it to my granddaughter. She loves it! Wears it all the time! 
Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## SarahRussell

Jokim said:


> Just to let you know, I finished your patterned hat, gave it to my granddaughter. She loves it! Wears it all the time!
> Thank you so much :thumbup:


Super! That's what they're there for -- making stuff our grandchildren will actually wear!!


----------



## Migera_vt71

Thank you... I don't even really know what they look like... Do you have any idea where I could find a picture?
Thank you.
-Jean


----------



## SarahRussell

Migera_vt71 said:


> Thank you... I don't even really know what they look like... Do you have any idea where I could find a picture?
> Thank you.
> -Jean


They are a kind of bubble bird. If you google "pink angry bird picture" you'll see a lot of them.


----------



## Migera_vt71

Thank you.


----------



## JoanieP

Love it!


----------



## 9sueseiber

I need a knit pattern, written out and no charts. Can anyone do that? I don't know how to do charts, Sorry.
Sue


----------



## SarahRussell

9sueseiber said:


> I need a knit pattern, written out and no charts. Can anyone do that? I don't know how to do charts, Sorry.
> Sue


The chart is just for the colors, to tell you what color goes where. I can't do stitch charts either.


----------



## 9sueseiber

So the stitches that are written out include the sts. for the colors too? Or do you make knit sts. for the amount of squares that the colors show? Thanks,
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber

So the stitches that are written out include the sts. for the colors too? Or do you make knit sts. for the amount of squares that the colors show? Thanks,
Sue

Sorry for the double post


----------



## SarahRussell

9sueseiber said:


> So the stitches that are written out include the sts. for the colors too? Or do you make knit sts. for the amount of squares that the colors show? Thanks,
> Sue
> 
> Sorry for the double post


Yes, all you do is knit the number of white (or black or whatever) that is on the chart. When you come back across, you purl. That simple.


----------

